# Long range shooting



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

Long range shooting has always been a huge topic of debate in the hunting community. I have paid little attention to it until this year. I do a lot of long range shooting and enjoy practicing on milk jugs set out to as far as 650 yards. I know my rifle very well and am able to make good shots at long distances on a regular basis. This year i was presented with two monster shots. The first of which was my elk, i was able to kill a spike this year at 615 yards. I hit him perfectly twice infact both shots were so close to each other it appeared there was only one hole in him however i found both shots when i was quartering him out. The second shot was my deer which i shot this year. It was at 650 or so yards he was bedded down in the snow under a pine tree he never even knew what hit him he didnt even flinch. However after talking to some of my friends i found that they treated both of the shots to be something terrible like i had broken the moral hunting code the more people i have spoken to the more people seem to be very against it. Am i wrong to shot that far at an animal? what is the longest shot your would be willing to take on an animal?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

o-|| Get ready!


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

You'll get lot's of varying opinions on this. The short of it is that a closer shot will *always* be more ethical. Of course there are situations where a long shot is justified and if you are absolutely comfortable with it and the conditions are right, then go for it. If you can close the distance (as I suppose you could have on your deer "bedded down in the snow under a pine tree"), then that's even better.

What drives most of us crazy is the long distance pissin' match that goes on where people (like you?) brag about their long distance shots, presumably to justify that it is OK for them to do so (and apparently not for others). A 600+ yard shot is unethical for the vast majority of hunters. Me, I'd shoot out to 300 yards, or 400 yards if conditions are right. I shot my elk this year at 320 yards - after a 5 minute set up, laying down with a bipod, little elevation change, no wind, and the elk perfectly positioned.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i've never been one to brag and have "pissing match" about long range shooting or anything for that matter the only people i told about the shots were my friends. The other people i talked to did not know i had taken those shots. We only talked in general about long range shooting.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i've never been one to brag and have "peeing match" about long range shooting or anything for that matter the only people i told about the shots were my friends. The other people i talked to did not know i had taken those shots. We only talked in general about long range shooting.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok first of all what kind of gun are you shooting? do you own a range finder and if so what kind. What kind of scope do you have on your gun with what type of reticle. What do you use to measure wind speed? what are your "rules of thumb" for shooting with a crosswind. Do you really understand how far 650 yds is? Do you understand how far even a magnum powerd bullet drops at that range? Were you a sniper in any of the armed forces and if so what branch what unit based out of where during what period of time.

I guess you can tell that Im finding a little hard to believe you are shooting milk jugs at that range or anything else for that matter. However, if I am expected to believe it, Im just wondering all of the above. Im not trying to offend you, its just that most people (myself included) really dont judge range very accurately over about 250yds. And it takes quite a bit of training to get good at shooting the ranges you are talking about accurately.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I do not find 350 yards to be all that far of a shot in fact it is pretty easy. add two hundred to it and then it becomes skill. I will take a 500 yard shot. first off you will need to reload and spend some time at the range learning your rifle, have a good scope at least a 12x with good glass. and a steady rest.

for some of you that sight in your rifle and get a half a** 3" group, and call it good. please do not attempt to shoot beyond 300 yards. if you can not get 1" or under at 100 yards forget about long range shooting. your groups will open up the father you go out, and wounding an animal is not what it's all about.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

> Ok first of all what kind of gun are you shooting? do you own a range finder and if so what kind. What kind of scope do you have on your gun with what type of reticle. What do you use to measure wind speed? what are your "rules of thumb" for shooting with a crosswind. Do you really understand how far 650 yds is? Do you understand how far even a magnum powerd bullet drops at that range? Were you a sniper in any of the armed forces and if so what branch what unit based out of where during what period of time.


I shoot a rugar M77 30-06. The load i shoot is a winchester 180 grain accubond. The accubond has the best balistic co. i could find of .509 and a SD of .271. I use a kestral to determine the wind speed. I do have a range finder that will shoot out to 1000 yards. As far a cross wind goes will generally not shoot in a cross wind stronger then 10 mph however i have never shot at an animal in anything stronger then 2 miles per hour. The scope i use is a leupold boone and crockett reticale.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My big game is now P-dogs. Most taken between 200-400 yds. I just had a 600 + gun built. The name of the game is....... practice ,practice and more practice. 8)


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok I'll go

The only time to justify shooting over 400 yards is if you are trying to finish off an animal. 

Now we await the stories of I killed one at XXX. If someone does it's more luck than skill.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i do have to play devils advocte and ask why is it when someone makes a shot over 400 yards it is instantly assumed it was luck.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

shootemup said:


> i do have to play devils advocte and ask why is it when someone makes a shot over 400 yards it is instantly assumed it was luck.


Because most people are poor shots, can't judge range accurately, don't practice, and don't understand all of the variables involved in long range shooting. I have taken up the educational sport of varmint hunting, and have learned how difficult it is to hit at long range. 
How was your bullet's performance at those long ranges? Your velocity at 650 yards has most likely dropped below 1700 fps and that could make expansion an iffy proposition. 
If you have received the proper training, and practice enough, then enjoy the challenge of shooting at long range. But don't encourage those who can't to shoot beyond their capabilities.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I didn't look closer at your post, I should of said "welcome to the forums" so I will say it now "wELKcome to the forum"
Everyone must be in the Thanksgiving mood, I thought you would be crucified by the ethics police.

Everyone has been quite nice.

I mostly bow hunt so most of my shots are under 30 yards, most of my rifle shots are under 300 and most of my muzzy shots are under 200.

I agree with the post that said practice, practice, practice.

I practice to well over 600 yards for like what has been said, follow up shots if needed. To answer the question on a deer my longest was a 548 yard shot,  bushnell 800 range finder, Winchester 300 wsm, 150grn Winchester sivertip balistic tip, dead rest, no wind, just behind shoulder, dropped in its tracks. But like in the title of your post that is shooting and not really hunting.

I also like to shoot milk jugs full of water to practice.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

To quote Jeff Cooper(no relation) from "To Ride, Shoot Straight, And Speak The Truth",

Rule: If you can get closer, get closer.
If you can get steadier, get steadier.

I think it's a good rule to live by.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll add another tidbit of wisdom

If you need a rangefinder, you're not close enough.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't bow hunt because it's too easy. I mean who can miss a shot under 50 yards? As for rifle if the shot is closer than 400 yards I like to make it more of a challenge by moving farther away, or trying a running shot. I mean after all I did spend all this money on a large bore magnum rifle and a sniper scope. 











Be interesting to see who reads clear to the bottom. I am of course joking. :lol:


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I think whatever you feel comfortable with is your effective range. Be it 100 yards or 600 yards. A LOT of hunters I have come across put a box or two at the most through there guns a year. Usually right before the hunt to make sure its "still on". I think those guys should stick to 200-250 range. And a lot of those guys think that they have the right to say what is ethical. As for me, I average about 500-600 rounds per month between all my guns. I have gotten to where I feel comfortable shooting my 8mm at 300 yards with open sights. I think it all comes down to how much you shoot.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Have none of you seen the hunting show "The Best of the West"? These guys built a scope to be tuned to your specific gun with a built in "Drop Compensator" and windage as well. These guys are also shooting or should I say harvesting animals at over 1000 yards. The gun they use is a 7mm, the bullet is 168 grain. I saw them hit a balloon about 6-8 inches round at over 600 yards like it was nothing, with a 10 mph crosswind. This set up is amazing. I think if you have the right set up you can shoot out to 1000 yards ETHICALLY! As for me, my max distance is 500 yards and I probably still would never shoot that far unless at wounded game. Just my 2 cents. _O\


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

bigbuck81 said:


> Have none of you seen the hunting show "The Best of the West"? These guys built a scope to be tuned to your specific gun with a built in "Drop Compensator" and windage as well. These guys are also shooting or should I say harvesting animals at over 1000 yards. The gun they use is a 7mm, the bullet is 168 grain. I saw them hit a balloon about 6-8 inches round at over 600 yards like it was nothing, with a 10 mph crosswind. This set up is amazing. I think if you have the right set up you can shoot out to 1000 yards ETHICALLY! As for me, my max distance is 500 yards and I probably still would never shoot that far unless at wounded game. Just my 2 cents. _O\


Thats crazy. The arc on that bullet from muzzle to target has to be like 10 feet high. I have heard of people doing shots at game with 50 cals from that distance but never a 7mm.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yah I just made that up. Heck of a story huh. :roll: 

I have seen this with my own eyes. I still have some episodes on my DVR. The scope is made by Huskema Optics. I also get Muley Crazy magazine and they advertise in there also. The technology is out there, it just comes down to opinion on Ethics. If you seriously doubt my statement do some research on it, Im not making this up.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

The longest shot I ever took on an animal was 892 yards at a cow elk and she was moving.I only took the shot on a dare and I was more shocked than anybodyelse when she she did a somersault. I never really thought I would make that shot I figured I would shoot 6-8 feet behind her. Was there some luck in there? You bet but it was educated luck.Would I take that shot today no way.When I made that shot I had only been out of the military a little over six months. Yes I had sniper training but I was not sniper qualified.For those that say you have to have rangefinders and wind speed devices obviously know nothing about military sniper training. I got out in 1990 and so I am sure there have been some changes but the guys that taught me about long range shooting used what is called a mildot system and for windage it is all about experience and PRACTICE. Although there is a calculation in the formula for windage. You can google it if you like.As far as anyone doubting a 7mm could make the shot described earlier in this thread you need to study up. By and large the weapon issued to snipers back then was a .308. These guys practiced at 1000 yds w/o a rest and shot ten round groups under 2". I never got that good but I could shoot 5 round groups under 3.5" with a rest and about 5" without a rest at 1000 yds. People need to realise that you will not buy a hunting rifle take it out of the box and get that kind of performance and ten or twenty shots a week before the hunt won't get it done either. You have to practice in all kinds of weather conditions,wind conditions,uphill,downhill and different temps. Ambient air temps effect the performance of a rifle and the ammunition. I do however feel confident out to between 600-700 yds but between my deer rifle and my varmint rifle I put between two and five hundred rounds down range per month depending on time constraints and hunts that I draw. If you want to shoot long range then you need to spend enough time with your rifle so that you feel naked when it is not in your hand.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi shootemup,

Congrats on your animals. Sounds like you have spent the necessary time and effort necessary to be a good long range shooter. 

Sometimes it is just better to say that it was a "long shot" and avoid the hassle. 

Good luck


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Chacoblue said:


> Hi shootemup,
> 
> Congrats on your animals. Sounds like you have spent the necessary time and effort necessary to be a good long range shooter.
> 
> ...


I like this kind of thinking.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 Chacoblue.



Dukes_Daddy said:


> ....If someone does it's more luck than skill.


BS, some of us do it very regularly :wink:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

click if youre interested, but caution some of you may have an anurizim at the thought of what these marksmen are capable of...

http://longrangehunting.com/


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

shouldn't some sort of stealth be involved in hunting??? those "best of the west" guys are no better than the bubba's that drive around and road hunt..you see a deer grazing out at 800 yards,, set up all your gear and gadgets, laser the target and lob off a round...do you think those best of the west guys show you some of those cripple shots?? I don't think so....they don't like to show those,, they only show the animals that drop dead on sight to make it seem more ethical....all that being said I have no problem with long range shooting,, I think it helps our sport and shows the anti's how sporting hunting is and how we give animals a fair chase... :roll: try getting as close as possible..the stalk is half the fun and a true hunter's skill isn't tested by the length of the shot he takes but rather how close he can get....Its like sky busters with waterfowling,, they take these high shots and they might be able to knock down a bird,, but a good waterfowler gets them in close to the dekes,, wings locked and feet down....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Chacoblue said:


> Hi shootemup,
> 
> Congrats on your animals. Sounds like you have spent the necessary time and effort necessary to be a good long range shooter.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Like some have said, you have to know your own ability and that of your setup (i.e. gun, ammo, scope, etc.). Un-Ethical shooting is when you go outside your ability. It does not matter what the weapon is.

For me;
High powered rifle - 500 yards
Muzzy - 130 yards.

As for Bob's comment about range finders, must be from a bird hunter. Got to have a whole bunch of bullets instead of one. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

apollosmith said:


> You'll get lot's of varying opinions on this. *The short of it is that a closer shot will always be more ethical. *Of course there are situations where a long shot is justified and if you are absolutely comfortable with it and the conditions are right, then go for it. If you can close the distance (as I suppose you could have on your deer "bedded down in the snow under a pine tree"), then that's even better.
> 
> What drives most of us crazy is the long distance ****' match that goes on where people (like you?) brag about their long distance shots, presumably to justify that it is OK for them to do so (and apparently not for others). A 600+ yard shot is unethical for the vast majority of hunters. Me, I'd shoot out to 300 yards, or 400 yards if conditions are right. I shot my elk this year at 320 yards - after a 5 minute set up, laying down with a bipod, little elevation change, no wind, and the elk perfectly positioned.


I disagree. To me it is not ethical to use a 220 grain .30 cal. hollow point, at a 100 yards and blow that animal all over the mountain. It always goes to, know yourself and weapon.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> shouldn't some sort of stealth be involved in hunting??? those "best of the west" guys are no better than the bubba's that drive around and road hunt..you see a deer grazing out at 800 yards,, set up all your gear and gadgets, laser the target and lob off a round...do you think those best of the west guys show you some of those cripple shots?? I don't think so....they don't like to show those,, they only show the animals that drop dead on sight to make it seem more ethical....all that being said I have no problem with long range shooting,, I think it helps our sport and shows the anti's how sporting hunting is and how we give animals a fair chase... :roll: try getting as close as possible..the stalk is half the fun and a true hunter's skill isn't tested by the length of the shot he takes but rather how close he can get....Its like sky busters with waterfowling,, they take these high shots and they might be able to knock down a bird,, but a good waterfowler gets them in close to the dekes,, wings locked and feet down....


So laying out in a full blown ghillie suit is more ethical. Come on.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I was mainly posting to bash on the "best of the west" tv show,, I can't stand it.. I suppose I could start a new thread talking smack about that show but this seemed easier....I guess to each his own....if its legal and ethical and ya have fun doing it than who cares what other people think...


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: This is always a funny topic. The ethics police and usualy some archery guys come down on the long distance rifleman. 

If a guy can CONSISTANTLY hit that kill zone then good on him, fire away!

Most who say "where is the challenge in that" never even see trophy bucks so they are just jelous. :shock: 80% of the challenge (on GS public hunts) is just finding the animal. 

I am still trying to perfect my 100-250 yard shooting before I back up any further. :wink:


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Just curious, what shot for a bow is equivilant to a rifle shooting 500 yrds?

Muzzleloader?

Again, I haven't even practiced taking long shots with rifle or muzzy and I don't archery hunt so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

10000ft. said:


> Just curious, what shot for a bow is equivilant to a rifle shooting 500 yrds?
> 
> Muzzleloader?
> 
> Again, I haven't even practiced taking long shots with rifle or muzzy and I don't archery hunt so I wouldn't know.


And we won't even talk about the yardage pins. :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I to love these threads and can't help but speak my mind. 

For your average Joe, one box of shells a year type, I would say 300 yds. and less is all they should shoot. 

However for the few that get out and shoot a lot, like shootemup appears to be, I say shoot within YOUR comfort range. If that is 300 then so be it. But if that is 1000+ so be it.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

If you just aim high at 90 yards with a bow, I don't see why the same rules don't apply for a rifle at 800 yards. :mrgreen: :shock: :lol: If you are capable have at it. I just get irritated when people who aren't capable of making the shot try and do it and wound an animal.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

jahan said:


> If you just aim high at 90 yards with a bow, I don't see why the same rules don't apply for a rifle at 800 yards. :mrgreen: :shock: :lol: If you are capable have at it. I just get irritated when people who aren't capable of making the shot try and do it and wound an animal.


Personally, I'm not happy with any wounded animal, no matter what weapon is used. It is our obligation to be the best at what ever our weapon of choice is.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > If you just aim high at 90 yards with a bow, I don't see why the same rules don't apply for a rifle at 800 yards. :mrgreen: :shock: :lol: If you are capable have at it. I just get irritated when people who aren't capable of making the shot try and do it and wound an animal.
> ...


I agree 100%. I never mentioned a weapon type, I hate to see any animals wounded and I would assume most sportsman would agree with this line of thinking.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

jahan said:


> Huntoholic said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


Then there is no sense in bashing one another because of their type of hunting. If you do it well and within the law, then we should telling them job well done, instead of jumping their bones because of personal views.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The longest I've ever shot was 380 yards, I felt very comfortable and took a lot of time setting up. In fact, too long, my right eye went blurry and I had to switch to shooting with my left eye. Thanks to a friend that can bugle !!

If Mr. Shootemup claims he can shoot further, being an ex-marine, I believe him. My son also an ex-marine had various pins, medals and recognition for sharpshooting and he's an excellent shooter. For some reason, he likes the 22-250's... :|


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


 :? There was no bashing? I was saying the exact same thing as you, but with some humor. I guess you weren't around for the inside joke. There was someone who posted a long time ago that he told his son to just "aim high" for a 90 yard shot. Everyone would say just aim high as a joke, I was just bringing it back from the dead is all. We are on the same page bro, calm down.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

jahan said:


> :? There was no bashing? I was saying the exact same thing as you, but with some humor. I guess you weren't around for the inside joke. There was someone who posted a long time ago that he told his son to just "aim high" for a 90 yard shot. Everyone would say just aim high as a joke, I was just bringing it back from the dead is all. We are on the same page bro, calm down.


Nope, no wad here. I just checked and I'm ok. Nothing but smooooooth sailing on this end.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > :? There was no bashing? I was saying the exact same thing as you, but with some humor. I guess you weren't around for the inside joke. There was someone who posted a long time ago that he told his son to just "aim high" for a 90 yard shot. Everyone would say just aim high as a joke, I was just bringing it back from the dead is all. We are on the same page bro, calm down.
> ...


So are you saying you are wearing panties? :wink: :lol: Once again just joking, glad too hear you are smoooooth sailing. :lol:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

jahan said:


> Huntoholic said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


Nope. Big boys skivvies.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > So are you saying you are wearing panties? :wink: :lol: Once again just joking, glad too hear you are smoooooth sailing. :lol:
> ...


I still prefer the He-man ****** tightey's. 8) :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have booked a client for an elk hunt next fall. He has weaponry that is effective at 1800 yards+, and I dare say he can hit his target at 1000 yards better than many of us on this forum can at 200 yards. So, is him taking a 800 yard shot less 'ethical' than Billy Bob who just ran to WalMart, grabbed a box of low grade ammo, dusted off his 30.06 that he hasn't touched since last fall when he tripped and fell with while cracking open a Keystone, and takes a 250 yard shot on opening morning?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> I have booked a client for an elk hunt next fall. He has weaponry that is effective at 1800 yards+, and I dare say he can hit his target at 1000 yards better than many of us on this forum can at 200 yards. So, is him taking a 800 yard shot less 'ethical' than Billy Bob who just ran to WalMart, grabbed a box of low grade ammo, dusted off his 30.06 that he hasn't touched since last fall when he tripped and fell with while cracking open a Keystone, and takes a 250 yard shot on opening morning?


+1, 
It sounds like he is set up for it and I wish him the best of luck on his hunt. I would give my eye teeth to watch him do it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I have booked a client for an elk hunt next fall. He has weaponry that is effective at 1800 yards+, and I dare say he can hit his target at 1000 yards better than many of us on this forum can at 200 yards. So, is him taking a 800 yard shot less 'ethical' than Billy Bob who just ran to WalMart, grabbed a box of low grade ammo, dusted off his 30.06 that he hasn't touched since last fall when he tripped and fell with while cracking open a Keystone, and takes a 250 yard shot on opening morning?


All I can say *Pro* is.....

*DO NOT* stand behind the shooter and *COVER YOUR EARS* !!!! :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I have booked a client for an elk hunt next fall. He has weaponry that is effective at 1800 yards+, and I dare say he can hit his target at 1000 yards better than many of us on this forum can at 200 yards. So, is him taking a 800 yard shot less 'ethical' than Billy Bob who just ran to WalMart, grabbed a box of low grade ammo, dusted off his 30.06 that he hasn't touched since last fall when he tripped and fell with while cracking open a Keystone, and takes a 250 yard shot on opening morning?
> ...


What, you want me to stand in front of him? WTH? Here I thought we were friends. :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I have booked a client for an elk hunt next fall. He has weaponry that is effective at 1800 yards+, and I dare say he can hit his target at 1000 yards better than many of us on this forum can at 200 yards. So, is him taking a 800 yard shot less 'ethical' than Billy Bob who just ran to WalMart, grabbed a box of low grade ammo, dusted off his 30.06 that he hasn't touched since last fall when he tripped and fell with while cracking open a Keystone, and takes a 250 yard shot on opening morning?


I agree completely.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey .45 its not ex-marines its former marines unless they were booted out for something.... I'm comfortable shooting at well over 600 yards... Then again I've got a little bit of training under my belt, just in basic they train you to make 500 m open sight shots on man size silouettes... I like the 22-250's for varmints and smaller game to but for elk shoot a 30-06... its a world war 1 model 1903 made for the snipers used for taking 600 plus yard shots at germans... passed down from my grandpa who got it after returning from WWII... I'm with most and agree that if you don't have the time to practice you shouldnt be making those kind of shots.... Sounds to me as though you were able to make accurate shots at that range... Some animals just dont kill over when they should... I shot an elk at 250 yards when I was a young teenager split his aorta, and put 3 rounds through the lungs still turned and ran about 50 yards as long as theres a little blood pumpin they can go... I favor head shots... All my big deer I have hanging on the wall I've shot in the back of the head, 1 shot and they drop in their tracks... Hit em in the reset button and you don't have to worry about it, guess where I learned that... just make sure you can make the shot and are comfortable doing it...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> *Hey .45 its not ex-marines its former marines unless they were booted out for something.... *I'm comfortable shooting at well over 600 yards... Then again I've got a little bit of training under my belt, just in basic they train you to make 500 m open sight shots on man size silouettes... I like the 22-250's for varmints and smaller game to but for elk shoot a 30-06... its a world war 1 model 1903 made for the snipers used for taking 600 plus yard shots at germans... passed down from my grandpa who got it after returning from WWII... I'm with most and agree that if you don't have the time to practice you shouldnt be making those kind of shots.... Sounds to me as though you were able to make accurate shots at that range... Some animals just dont kill over when they should... I shot an elk at 250 yards when I was a young teenager split his aorta, and put 3 rounds through the lungs still turned and ran about 50 yards as long as theres a little blood pumpin they can go... I favor head shots... All my big deer I have hanging on the wall I've shot in the back of the head, 1 shot and they drop in their tracks... Hit em in the reset button and you don't have to worry about it, guess where I learned that... just make sure you can make the shot and are comfortable doing it...


Hoo boy......did I ever screw up !!!! 

*Once a Marine, always a Marine*.....sorry about that !! :|


----------



## Dark Cloud (Dec 17, 2007)

How do you know it's to far if you don't shoot at everything out to 1500 yards :mrgreen:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

For that matter why not hit the 1760 mark.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I can shoot my bow within 2 feet of the bullseye every time out to 150 yards. I would never shoot over 60. Not 61 or 62. If the animal is that far, I need to become a hunter and get closer, not hold a little higher. Too many things can go wrong before the arrow/bullet hits. Deer can jump my bowstring @ 20 yards, @ 60 they can do a 360 and be halfway up the mountain before my arrow hits. Bullets are faster but still a step or two after the trigger is pulled and you could have a wounded animal on your conscious, but maybe the majority of underqualified hunters who attempt these shots don't give a rats ass about the animal they hunt anyway.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I shoot about 270 fps with my bow and practice out to 200 yards with it. If i get a new mathews bow shooting a 100 fps per second faster I should be able to connect on an animal out to 300 yards easy. 

You cant kill if you dont fling. Nancy Pelocy wants to ban my 6 arrow quiver!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's a challenge for anyone on here. I will be in the area around next september. I will be carrying my 50bmg mcmillan tac 50 and sako trg 42 in 338 lapua mag. I will gladly put up a $1000 bet to anyone who thinks any shot out to 1000 yards is unethical. You set up and name the shot. Any temperature, any angle, any altitude, and humidity level, etc... You name the shot out to 1000 yards. The target will be 20 inches by 20 inches. I will use my same ol same ol method of shooting. I will take altitude readings to compensate for the change in my bullets velocity. I will then calculate the wind, then the angle to target, then the distance averaged over 10 solid readings through my swaro range finders. I get one shot with no time limit since this is the way I hunt in the wild. I also do not take shots in the wild when the availble natural wind flags are in greatly different directions, this is the only stipulation. If I hit the 20 inch by 20 inch target with one shot you give me $1000. If I miss you can take my $1000. So, any takers. Just so you know what you are up against my 50 BMG shoots an average 6.5" group at 1200 yards. My 338 lapua does about 7". I have checked all ballistics points out to 1500 yards with each weapon. Your only hope is that the wind makes a big shift during the 2 second bullet flight time. I just cant understand why people on here are saying shots at 600 yards at a milk jug are out of the question. I consistently blow coyotes in two pieces with one shot at 600 yards with my lapua, granted they are patient to sit there long enough for me to dial them in. I don't hesitate to shoot any animal with a 300 umag or larger rifle out to 600 yards. Heck, a sub 1.5moa gun has more than enough accuracy to do 600 yard shots. You don't need sub 0.5 MOA shooters until you reach 1500 yards. My statement for you guys is this. If you are so unfamiliar with your gun that you cant hit a volkswagon on legs(aka bull elk) at 600 yards with your weapons, then why are you even in the field. You owe it to the animal to know your gun and how to shoot it. most weapons can easily hit targets out to 600 yards with no problem. I can understand not having range finders. However, if you do have a range finder then you don't have an excuse. Any 300 umag type gun or larger can easily take game out to 1000 yards. Also, anyone who disagrees with me I strongly urge you to take me up on my bet or keep quiet.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Stinkystomper said:


> Here's a challenge for anyone on here. I will be in the area around next september. I will be carrying my 50bmg mcmillan tac 50 and sako trg 42 in 338 lapua mag. I will gladly put up a $1000 bet to anyone who thinks any shot out to 1000 yards is unethical. You set up and name the shot. Any temperature, any angle, any altitude, and humidity level, etc... You name the shot out to 1000 yards. The target will be 20 inches by 20 inches. I will use my same ol same ol method of shooting. I will take altitude readings to compensate for the change in my bullets velocity. I will then calculate the wind, then the angle to target, then the distance averaged over 10 solid readings through my swaro range finders. I get one shot with no time limit since this is the way I hunt in the wild. I also do not take shots in the wild when the availble natural wind flags are in greatly different directions, this is the only stipulation. If I hit the 20 inch by 20 inch target with one shot you give me $1000. If I miss you can take my $1000. So, any takers. Just so you know what you are up against my 50 BMG shoots an average 6.5" group at 1200 yards. My 338 lapua does about 7". I have checked all ballistics points out to 1500 yards with each weapon. Your only hope is that the wind makes a big shift during the 2 second bullet flight time. I just cant understand why people on here are saying shots at 600 yards at a milk jug are out of the question. I consistently blow coyotes in two pieces with one shot at 600 yards with my lapua, granted they are patient to sit there long enough for me to dial them in. I don't hesitate to shoot any animal with a 300 umag or larger rifle out to 600 yards. Heck, a sub 1.5moa gun has more than enough accuracy to do 600 yard shots. You don't need sub 0.5 MOA shooters until you reach 1500 yards. My statement for you guys is this. If you are so unfamiliar with your gun that you cant hit a volkswagon on legs(aka bull elk) at 600 yards with your weapons, then why are you even in the field. You owe it to the animal to know your gun and how to shoot it. most weapons can easily hit targets out to 600 yards with no problem. I can understand not having range finders. However, if you do have a range finder then you don't have an excuse. Any 300 umag type gun or larger can easily take game out to 1000 yards. Also, anyone who disagrees with me I strongly urge you to take me up on my bet or keep quiet.


Freehand ?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I can shoot milk jugs at 1200 yds with a gun that my dad built, but I would never shoot at a big game animal at that distance. I killed my cow elk at 500 yds last year, but I know my gun very well, and I know how high to hold to make a perfect shot.

Most of the big game animals I have killed have been between 100 to 300 yds.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stinky, *.45[/b] advised me to not stand behind you when you shoot and to cover my ears. is that wise advice? Just curious what to expect when you hit a 400" VW. :mrgreen:*


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I will take you up on your "bet". First of all I will need a "time limit. I do not have all day, say about 8 hours. Next September, I am good with that also. I would just like to scheduel your terrific shot right before a storm, but I am sure you are fine with that. Last and not least bring your cash. The shot will be across an open canyon, where massive crosswinds come from, and your time will start as soon as I move out of the way from placing the target down, I don't get off of work until 7:45 p.m. so your time will start @ 8:45 p.m (an hour to get there and set up), 8 hours of time needed to take such a manly shot, ends your time about 4:45 a.m. So I think we have covered all angles from both ends. I will also bring some deoderant, you must smell horrible if you can't get any closer than a 1000 yards to a wild deer or elk.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I will also bring some deoderant, you must smell horrible if you can't get any closer than a 1000 yards to a wild deer or elk.


Cut him some slack, consider who is guide is.  :wink:

I wouldn't take that bet even with your 'conditions' Joey, the man CAN flat out shoot. I have to make room in my pack for all his gadgets/laptop, that alone will limit how close I can get him on a raunchy bull on Dutton. :shock:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

You going to hold the lights for him? :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Pro*, with all that technology the man needs to make that shot for HOGAN, he really doesn't need a guide. He needs a pack mule !!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> *Pro*, with all that technology the man needs to make that shot for HOGAN, he really doesn't need a guide. He needs a pack mule !!!


That why I have hired skull krazy to be there. He is 6' 230# and is ripped, Mr Utah senior division bodybuilder 2008. :twisted:

HOGAN, I'll do what ever it takes, as I'm sure it will increase my 'reward' after the hunt. :mrgreen:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

easy mistake there .45.... I've seen some pretty spectacular shots, made a few myself... I'd be careful saying what can and can't be done someone's liable to go and prove you wrong...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> easy mistake there .45.... I've seen some pretty spectacular shots, made a few myself... I'd be careful saying what can and can't be done someone's liable to go and prove you wrong...


Heh, heh.....that's HOGAN making the bet....I know what the 50 BMG can do....


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

apparently HOGAN isnt all to familiar... :wink: Carlos Hath**** made a few of those shots with a .308 and strait 6x scope on the VC with only the top couple inches of their skull exposed...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> apparently HOGAN isnt all to familiar... :wink: Carlos Hath**** made a few of those shots with a .308 and strait 6x scope on the VC with only the top couple inches of their skull exposed...


That's true...a Canadian Sniper beat Mr. Hath****'s shot distance with a 50 in Irac just recently....

I thought Hath**** like the 30-06..?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

he used a win. model 70 which was his prefered weapon in 30-06 he shot a vc with a 50 cal at 2500 yards... the particular event I was referring to he was using a .308 but can't remember what model....


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

In the pitch black? And also you say you will do whatever it takes??? Does this include road blocking??? :lol: (can of worms there). Still 2 seconds to get there, just because someone is capable of making the shot does not make it hunting, it makes it target practice, the only room for such shots. You idiots are going to have every ******* in the hills shooting these types of shots airing it out on a public forum like this. Put your ego's aside and use your heads. :?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I dont think the canadians shooting compares much with Gunny Hath****s his was taken with a scope mounted machine gun when that canadian does what the gunny did then I'll tip my hat to him... Not to take away from the shot he made I just dont think its as impressive as what the Gunny was able to do...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Easy there HOGAN... Apparently you dont understand what we were saying... Let me restate the shot can be made and it can be an ethical 1 shot kill if you have the training and the practice... If you read what we've been saying thats all... Its not an impossible shot... Oh and the pitch black never prevented us from making long range shots in Iraq...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I dont think the canadians shooting compares much with Gunny Hath****s his was taken with a scope mounted machine gun when that canadian does what the gunny did then I'll tip my hat to him... Not to take away from the shot he made I just dont think its as impressive as what the Gunny was able to do...


I'm with ya there !! And think of the technological advancements we are able to use now compared to what Hath**** had to use.

Great....now I'm gonna go read the book about him again. It's a good story !


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> In the pitch black? And also you say you will do whatever it takes??? Does this include road blocking??? :lol: (can of worms there). Still 2 seconds to get there, just because someone is capable of making the shot does not make it hunting, it makes it target practice, the only room for such shots. You idiots are going to have every ******* in the hills shooting these types of shots airing it out on a public forum like this. Put your ego's aside and use your heads. :?


Hogie, lets talk about ego's. stinkystomper has made it VERY clear he does his homework, and that it isn't something any old Olympus grad can/should try. :wink:

I have guided 2 guys that are long distant competition shooters. I have never met guys more adamant about being sure of their target and their ability to hit their target. I liken it to comparing the average golfer trying to make shots Tiger Woods makes with ease. Guys like stinkystomper are in a rare/select group of people that can/do make these kind of shots with better kill rates than you/I can get at 300 yards.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

DISCLAIMER- "********" dont go trying to make 1000 yd shots on deer elk or other game... :shock: 


sorry is that better HOGAN... :lol: Just razzin ya....


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I understand that. Iraq is different. But this is biggame forum, not hunt for binladden. The only dudes reading this crap are looking for an excuse to let a hail mary fly at a 2 point. That is all I am saying. The guy Pro is guiding wants to make a 1000 dollar bet that he can make such a shot under all conditions, if he can make it in the dark then great. And if you think he can't, keep quiet, Keep Quiet??? Is this not a forum to discuss such hunting conditions??? I am saying if you are making shots @ over XXX amount of yards (let alone 1000), you suck! Your hunting ethics, skills, and morals s u c k.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> DISCLAIMER- "********" dont go trying to make 1000 yd shots on deer elk or other game... :shock:
> 
> sorry is that better HOGAN... :lol: Just razzin ya....


That I can accept!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

So you're going to risk a 1000 bucks to prove a man's shooting abilities suck ?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > In the pitch black? And also you say you will do whatever it takes??? Does this include road blocking??? :lol: (can of worms there). Still 2 seconds to get there, just because someone is capable of making the shot does not make it hunting, it makes it target practice, the only room for such shots. You idiots are going to have every ******* in the hills shooting these types of shots airing it out on a public forum like this. Put your ego's aside and use your heads. :?
> ...


I cannot accept this. Me being one of the idiots in this group. While on the golf course I always try to make it to the green in 2 on a par 5. Same goes for some unethical ones especially when thry know it CAN be done.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> So you're going to risk a 1000 bucks to prove a man's shooting abilities suck ?


Just trying to throw off the slow witted.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > So you're going to risk a 1000 bucks to prove a man's shooting abilities suck ?
> ...


 -_O-

Well, if back fires on you and _we_ end up to be the slow witted ones. I'll _help_ back ya !! I'll donate my 10% !!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Right on, yah I've seen a few holy hail mary's get cut loose on 2 points at several hundred yards... by all means I agree its a forum lets discuss it I didn't mean for you to be quiet I was just stating that people have a tendency to interrupt these conversations by doing things that "can't be done"... I enjoy these healthy discussions... I just laugh when people get a little over the top with it, but you've kept it good HOGAN your an alright guy... well I'm headed for the sack you guys have a good night...


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

U 2. I did not mean you said "keep quiet", someone else, can't remeber who, does't matter. Anyway have a good night and have always enjoyed you and your posts Marine.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Good night to you you big ol ******* (Pro), Talk with you soon. :wink:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> The only dudes reading this crap are looking for an excuse to let a hail mary fly at a 2 point.


So you believe that your taking of the 'high road' makes you better than anyone else on this board?



HOGAN said:


> I am saying if you are making shots @ over XXX amount of yards (let alone 1000), you suck! Your hunting ethics, skills, and morals s u c k.


So anyone with a different viewpoint from yours "sucks"?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

someone mentioned the canadian sniper that set the new record in aphganistan? Well it just so happens that I read many articles about this guy and even built my 50 based on the canadian sniper rifel. My rifle is a twinky to his. lilja barrel, mcmillan action and stock, nightforce scope with 110 inches of internal adjustment, etc. I will assure you that you will loose your $1000 bet all the way out to 1500 yards. That 50 BMG is one unbelivable gun. As far as ethical kills go............hahaha. I've experimented with it in texas on barbary sheep. I shot one last year at 850 yards looking straight away. My shot was from a 25 degree incline down. I decided to try for the hip and exit the guts in order to try and empty the sheep so I wouldn't have to gut him. Well, a second after the shot, the sheep hit the ground and never moved. Once I got to him my prediction was true. The shock wave completely gutted that sheep. It's pretty awesome when you don't have to worry about shot placement when trying to get an ethical kill. Anything in the body cavity of an animal will exit through a 1/2" hole when a 50 hits them. Contrary to popular belief a 50 will not blow things to pieces. 12 of the last 13 big game animals I have shot with my 50 have only a 1/2 inch hole in and out. Nothing more. The other animal was the barbary sheep I shot here in NM last year at 550 yards. And no I really didn't want to take that shot because that is just a gimme shot and involves no skill at all. Instead I decided to try and hit the ball joint in the sheeps shoulder since he was so close. I figured maybe the ball joint would cause my 750 grain amax bullet to open up. Well, at the shot pieces were flyin everywhere. Blood mist was floating in the stagnant air for over 30 seconds. Once I arrived I found I had dead centered the ball joint which didn't agree with the amax. Here are some pics for you guys. Oh, and by the way pro, If you are more than 10 feet in any direction from me when I shoot you will be fine with no hearing protection at all.
[attachment=1:2cu4qkbt]sheep hole.jpg[/attachment:2cu4qkbt]
[attachment=0:2cu4qkbt]sheep hole2.jpg[/attachment:2cu4qkbt]
Now, bring on the comments on how I wasted so much meat even though I used that shoulder for hamburger, but I know how you guys in these forums are better than everyone else.

As for hogan, I'm finding your comments just down right hilarious. However, if you're trying to be mean I will have to change the bet. I will require that you hold the target for the the shot. ROFL


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Stinkystomper, 

Now I say this in fun. 

What shoulder? Good luck on your future hunts.


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

I can vouch for stinky's .50 cal.
I shot his rifle in Colorado.
He set me up on a 1200 yard shot lying prone in an open wheat field.
After 5 full minutes of nerve racking pretense panick of the trip to the hospital i was about to make to have my collar bone repaired, i squoze the trigger. 

It took that 600+ grain missle 1.6 seconds to reach the target.......dead center i might add.

When that thing went off, i seriously thought i had just ripped my skull open due to the weird sensation i was having in my face and sinus area (like i had just gotten punched in the nose).

To my total surprise, there was absolutely NO pain in my shoulder and the pressure on my face was nothing but the cuncussion of the blast.
That rocket launcher kicks less than a .270!

Thanks again for that experience Stinky, you sold me on it!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

skull krazy said:


> To my total surprise, there was absolutely NO pain in my shoulder and the pressure on my face was nothing but the cuncussion of the blast.
> That rocket launcher kicks less than a .270!


Heh, heh.....just keep thinking that !! Next time hold it about 1/2 inch away from your face when you shoot......like I did once by accident..... :lol:


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

He did warn me to find the full circle in the nightforce, then back out a little when i touch it off.
It doesn't kick per say, it "pushes". 

When i got up off the ground, we were laughing at the 6" skid marks my body left in the dirt -_O-


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

What about all those scratch marks that were left on your stomache? I had his wife calling me up asking WTF? Try to explain that to your buddies wife when she knows sheep weren't involved anywhere in the hunt. -~|-


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > The only dudes reading this crap are looking for an excuse to let a hail mary fly at a 2 point.
> ...


1-??? Am I better than everyone on this board? Better than what or @ what????

2-And Yes, anyone with a different view point than mine sucks. However peoples view points and capabilities are different, don't get the two confused.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

HOGAN said:


> Gumbo said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


OK, now I know I don't like Hogan, Why?????????????
Cuz you sound just like me!
I will have to disagree with you on point number 2.
Everyone who doesnt agree with me, not you, sucks, and is ignorant. Now everyone, don't get me mixed up with tonto. OK!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Stinkystomper said:


> Everyone who doesnt agree with me, not you, sucks, and is ignorant. Now everyone, don't get me mixed up with tonto. OK!


now you are stating to act like Pro :mrgreen:


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW I gotta go with Joey on this. I ain't condemning anyone or passing judgement,
but what happens when PRO has you humping the 338 over 4 or 5 ridges to get on Mr. 400 incher only to see him 20 yards from topping out ridge number 6?? Are ya going to keep with your rituals of shooting or is 400" fever going to kick in and lead start flying?? 

Long range shooting is cool. I am amazed by it and the abilities of those that can do it
either with a bow or rifle. Long range animal killing ain't for me and even if I had the ability 
to make these long shots I have much more fun HUNTING than I do KILLING.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Can I hear a AMEN! Finally someone besides me "gets it" But I think Stinkystomper gets it too, and acting like Pro, and is alike me fits in fine.


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

It all comes down to high percentage shot.
If 1000, 900,800,700,600,500,400,300,200 or 100 yards is a high percentage shot for you then yes it's perfectly ethical for you to take that shot, & remember no matter what distance you shoot misses and poor shot placement is going to happen on occasion.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Who the hell is JOEY??? I think theres a few more on here that get it there HOGAN I mean atleast 2..... keeps things interesting don't ya think?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

2??? I can count at least 3. Maybe 3.5 if you count Stinky. Glad you made it back for tonight's lesson. 

Joey Hogan


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't shoot at game farther than 700 yards if they are moving. As far as let lead fly... that aint happenin. I could have let lead fly this year on the muley hunt with me and skullcrazey. I had a 187 inch buck at 400 yards that was leaving. Once I got on the ground and my bipod under me the deer was going through his last clearing at 500 yards and was carrying the mail. No i didn't dial it in, i just knew my gun and killed the deer with a slight hold over and a two foot lead. I've never ever shot at an animal where I've got a 100% warm fuzzy about a kill. I'm an extreme pesimist and am always sure my gun or somethin is about to brake. However I don't take shots unless I have a 90% warm fuzzy either. I agree with huntco. People miss and misses are inevitable. Luckily for me I'm not human. I'm a GOD! Muwahahahaha!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Long range shooting is cool. I am amazed by it and the abilities of those that can do it either with a bow or rifle. Long range animal killing ain't for me and even if I had the ability
> to make these long shots I have much more fun HUNTING than I do KILLING.


Who says it's not "HUNTING"? You, since when were YOU appointed supreme judge over what is "HUNTING"? Have you ever been with someone on one of these type of hunts? Didn't think so. Until you get a little bit educated on the subject, or witness it first hand, you would be well advised to not spout of with such grandeur. I recall Mr Hogan posting on here last November about a buck he wounded and NEVER recovered archery hunting on the Wasatch Front. Now, I'm not saying Mr Hogan is an 'unethical', I am saying he seems awful willing to make a blanket judgment on stinky w/o an ounce of credibility to stand on. Glass houses comes to mind...........

I'll make a pledge to all you self righteous folks tonight. Myself and skull crazy will keep stinky from "throwing lead" at a bull as it crests the "6th ridge". Happy now? :wink:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Boy I feel better PRO I'd make him wait to cut loose until ateast the 7th ridge make it sporting.... :lol: .... Ahhh Joey Hogan that makes sense...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I actually plan on backing up on our little excursion next fall if at all possible to make my shot a 1000 yard punch. Hopefully it will be possible to do so, or maybe we will originally spot my bull somewhere between 1000 and 1500 yards. Heck, I just got done with a nice fresh batch of new 50 shells today. Gonna play with em tomorrow at work. Depending on how they perform will let me know if I'm gonna go out to 1800 yards. If I can consistently hit a 12" plate at 1800 yards in most conditions I will definitely be pushing my range way out next fall. How's that for ethical. I was also wondering if skullcrazey is ethical. He shot a small shrub with my 50 BMG at 1100 yards this fall, one shot. I guess he should have gotten a little closer in order to put a more ethical shot on that poor weed huh?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

You guys are the pro's, I think I will retreat back to the minors (archery).


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Ahhh come on the Gunny shot a vc at 2500 yards with a scope mounted 50 ma deuce... I think you should match that shot an elk is way bigger than some guy... :shock: Nah keep er reasonable.... Its all good sounds like its going to be a fun stinkin hunt....


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

tell ya what HOGAN archery is for the pro's takes a lot of dedication and its a lot harder than it looks... rifle huntin's fairly easy comparitively...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Its all good *sounds like its going to be a fun stinkin hunt*....


**** straight!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm a little jealous... :lol:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well looks like its that time again you guys have a good night...


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

PRO Climb down off the box. I said it ain't for me and in my opinion anything over 400 yards (in an emergency) ain't hunting it's shooting.

Since when do you give a rats behind what I think anyway. If I'd have know I could get a burr under your saddle blanket so easy I would have done it long ago. It ain't huntin' it's shootin.
It ain't woodsmanship or stalking it's marksmanship look it up.

See Ya tomorrow


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey stinky, i didn't even ruin any meat on that little shrub with that scud launcher!! -_O- 

As far as ethics go in MY book?
I have all the respect in the world for a guy who has the right weapon for the job and is confident at 1500 yards over a guy who takes a "Hell Mary" with his 30-06 or other.
And how many stories like THAT do we hear every year versus the guy with the Lapua that KNOWS he can make a clean kill??

I don't care what weapon you choose to hunt with, bow, muzzy or rifle. If you like taking "Hell Mary's" then maybe you should to take up golf. -oOo-


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes majority rules, look @ the poll over half the hunters feel it is safe and ethical to shoot 500 yards or further, **** you guys are good.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Young Joseph, When I finally draw my elk tag I plan on going all out!!! I will hire an army of scouters to find the biggest bull in the unit. Sit on that sumbeeootch all summer and call me once the season rolls around.

Once I get the call I will have a flight plan with GPS Coordinates e mailed to my computer
I'll download that data to the flashrom on my cruise missle. Just to make sure that I don't miss of course I will have not only a flight plan guided cruise missle but I will have laser guidance on that bad dog as well, this will require that I set up a couple guides in a plane or copter that can "paint" my bull in laser light just to make sure the missle hits it's target.

Don't worry young Joseph as I will take in to account the rotation and curvature of the earth in calculating my lead and hold over.

Lets just make sure that all prospective guides know up front that I require at minimum a 17 inch mullett, pink shirts and green logo reeboks be worn during the hunt. If you can't abide by these simple guidelines then don't bother contacting me once I draw. If you want the job think Richard Simmons with a mully

I will also need to examine all road blocking equipment and interview all 5000 scouts.

Who cares as long as 400 inches of antler hits the dirt right??? It's all hunting right???


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Stinkystomper said:


> I'm a GOD!


Another one ?? :shock:

Oh....I'm so sorry Stinkystomper..... 

We have way too many of those already on this forum....maybe, just maybe, after a few thousand post and some gold or a diamond by your name, you _could_ qualify !!

It doesn't hurt to keep trying though...keep the faith brother !!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

This is gettin kinda funny... So stinky is god? :shock: No wonder my prayers havent been getting answered :lol: yah its not really huntin if your shootin em at a mile its shootin though and hey if thats your thing thats your thing.... then again you have to find the animal to shoot it.... hmmm I'm confused :? .... oh well guess I'll just stick to what I've been doin works for me...


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok here is what is bothering me. The last few years I have been talking about guys I hunt with that take the long shot's and have been ripped apart for it even by some of the guys that are now defending it for what ever reason. I do not get it. I have seen more deer/lope/elk taken by the guy's I hunt with at over 600 yards then less then 300. heck the close deer or elk I have ever had was just under 300 yards. 9 deer with a rifle all over 300 and all one shot one kills plus they did not move after I hit them.The amount of crap I got last year about a guy I heard about shoot his deer at over 900 yards was un real. Now (no offence) that some guy has his 50 he can shoot out to 1500 with very little push back. WTH??


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

exactley. just depends on who's sayin it and who's defending it, some have switched sides from last year but half the hunters feel it is ok to shoot 500+ yards??? A whole lot better than me. A 500 yard shot with a rifle may be a 70-75 yard shot with a bow, too inconsistant with my equipment but I know it can be done so, hey more power to you.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Let's make an analogy here. Ask any ol' ******* (with a Joe Dirt mullet) and they will brag on how their stock Camaro will do "too hunert miles an hour, easy". Now we all know that this ain't gonna happen. Now back in the day, there were some ******** (12 in fact), who had some specially equipped Camaros (12 in fact), that were built for IROC competition, that just might have been capable of hitting that magical 200 MPH mark. These were not your ordinary mullet-wearing hillbilly/********. They had the skills. And the equipment. Now to compare these hillbilly/******** to the normal mullet heads is like comparing the long range shootists that are capable of making the 1000 yard shot, to the normal big game "hunters" that have neither the skills nor the equipment to take a 100 yard shot and a living animal. This is the point that is trying to be made in this thread.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That was beautiful Loke. You are starting to speak in parables like EPEK. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

When one has lived as long, one will be as wise.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> some have switched sides from last year but half the hunters feel it is ok to shoot 500+ yards???


I think Loke and you are right for most (I know you are for me). The crack response I made to you earlier wasn't personal. It was only intended to make you think outside yourself.

My thoughts, as if anyone cares, are that hunting means different things to different people. Some they enjoy the challenge of the stalk. Other enjoy the challenge of a 1000 yard shot. Still others just enjoy just sitting around the camp fire with friends and family, while others enjoy getting outside and riding the trails on their four wheelers. I think there's room in the sport for everyone.

I do remember reading an article many years ago in Outdoor Life where a hunter was in a rugged area and spotted a nice buck on an opposite ridge. As he prepared to make a long shot across the canyon at this beast, he spotted someone else putting a stalk on the animal. So he sat from his vantage point and watched this older man with what appeared to be an open sights lever-action 30.30 slowly close the distance. After several hours the old man was well under 100 yards and he stood up to make the shot. But he just sat there looking at the big buck. He let the buck run off and both hunters, I think, went home satisfied with the day's hunt.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Loke said:


> When one has lived as long, one will be as wise.


When I can look Life in the eyes,
Grown calm and very coldly wise,
Life will have given me the Truth,
And taken in exchange - my youth.
--Sara Teasdale


----------

